# 5 Gallon Water Change Schedule?



## Nemanzin (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone know a good WC schedule for a 5 gal? I was told 33% twice a week and 100% every month.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

For the first few months x2 25% water changes should be done weekly due to the cycling process and after 2-3 months then weekly 25% water changes should be done


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i prefer to do 2.5-3g wc a week when the tank is cycled. the ammonia spike isnt that fast but the nitrate and nitrite spikes do require frequent larger wc to keep them safe for a fish in cycle. nitrite/nitrate spikes are a bit harder to cut down after the fact but a 2nd WC will get the job done. not sure on WC% to do while in fish cycling as i went with the test kit results rather than do with a water test kit.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've never had a noticeable nitrite spike in my 5 gal after cycling. 25% has seemed to be enough (although granted, I can't and therefore haven't tested nitrates).


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

thanks for the clarification Bombalurina. i have 2 betta in my 5g so it spiked a bit in my case, i had to doa 4g wc then an additional 2g wc to take nitrates down.


----------



## Nemanzin (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! What about for a 10 gal?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

There are a few questions that I forgot to ask that would better depict the water change schedule 

Live plants?
If so, how much. heavily, moderately, or lightly planted?
How long has the tank been established?
Do you change filter cartridges?
Stocking?


----------



## Nemanzin (Mar 25, 2012)

1. Yes.
2. Lightly
3. Not at all, so far, but I'm planning to leave it running for a week before adding fish, so that BB can grow.
4. Yup. How often should I do this?
5. Only one Betta. Yeah, he's gonna be a spoiled little guy.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

1. Yay for live plants!
2. More, more, more! I jest. I just like live plants. 
3. Running it for a week won't actually do anything. You need to add a source of ammonia, and when you do that it will take the BB much longer than one week to grow - typically about 6 weeks. I suggest reading the Cycling sticky. 
4. Don't. Change the activated carbon, if you have any, according to the instructions, but don't change any other media. You can rinse it occasionally in dirty tank water, but that's where most of your BB lives, so every time you change it, you'll be destroying the BB and therefore your cycle. 
5. Lucky little betta.


----------



## Nemanzin (Mar 25, 2012)

So, should I run this thing for six weeks before adding fish? Or just go for it? Also, I got some cycle-starter or whatever. Does it actually provide the necessary chemicals for BB to grow?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

No. You would need to properly cycle the tank for usually a minimum of 4 weeks with a supply of pure household ammonia to provide food for the Benificial Bacteria to grow successfully 

A Beginner's Guide To The Freshwater Aquarium Cycle


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1. Adding the starter thing won't hurt, but it definitely won't help unless there is a supply of ammonia in the tank for it to feed on. I suggest getting the API master test kit to monitor water chemistry so that you know for sure when the cycle is over.


----------



## Nemanzin (Mar 25, 2012)

I have ammonia and nitrite test kits. Will that suffice?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

you ideally shoukld have 3 liquid test kits for a few things. what you would want is to have nitrite, ammonia, and nitrate test kits to depict whether or not you have Beneficial Bacteria contained within your aquarium to best support life


----------



## Nemanzin (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay. About how much would that cost me?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

about 20-30 dollars for a good quality one


----------

